# Draw weight



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I shoot a 70-75# longbow, but have an 85# that I can shoot an end or two with.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

How old are you?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

18. My brother, 16, is shooting about 60# longbows/recurve.


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

O alright.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I can shoot 65 lbs. all day and a few indoor rounds at 70.

AK13


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I just keep mine at 66 for target and hunting.


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

70 pound.I can pull it without any problem.


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

When I first started hunting I was using 55lbs with fixed blades but when I changed to exapandable broadhead I increased to 63lbs when I was 15 and now for several years set my bow at 65.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

48 for about 2 hours.


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

If you can point your bow at the target draw back without taking the bow off the target you are probably drawing the rite weight for you. I can draw 70# but i shoot and hunt at 60# because its easier and will kill just the same with good shot placement.


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

when hunting you do not want to struggle to get you bow pulled back. In MN you could be sitting in cold temps for a few hours before you get your chance to shoot. You want to be able to point your arrow at your target & pull straight back so you game has less movement to see. If you have to point your arrow up to pull your string back , you are pulling too much weight.
I hunt with my bow set at 64#'s.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

16 and i was shooting between 67-72 for everything. right now i'm shooting 67 for indoor and freestyle 3d, 62 for hunter class 3d, 72 and 62 for hunting


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been maxing my bows out since I was 14 and they have all been 70 lbs. Right now I have it set at 64lbs for 3D and then as soon as I come back from worlds I turn it up to 70lbs and set it up for hunting.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Currently I am pulling 63#-65# but if you can't shoot comfortably at a higher poundage than your used to then lower your poundage because it's all about shot placement. Anyways, I hope to get my poundage up to 70# or whatever it maxes out at before I go to Colorado to bowhunt elk.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

outdoor target 56-58 pounds 
indoor target 50-53
hunting 60 pounds 
:darkbeer:


----------



## bearkiller1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Why so heavy? For years I've hunted at 55 lbs. with my switchback. I've taken 9 deer, a 300 lb bear and a 1200 lb moose with it. Every one with the exception of the moose has been a pass through. How deep in the ground do you want to stick your arrow?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bearkiller1 said:


> Why so heavy? For years I've hunted at 55 lbs. with my switchback. I've taken 9 deer, a 300 lb bear and a 1200 lb moose with it. Every one with the exception of the moose has been a pass through. How deep in the ground do you want to stick your arrow?


IMO, 55lbs seems light for moose. 

to me it is not difficult to draw 73lbs all day. I used to shoot back to back 5-spot rounds with my hunting bow set at 73 and my scores were better the second game


----------



## reflexgrowler8 (May 26, 2010)

Diamond_Archer said:


> I was wondering what you guys are using as your draw weight. I am 15 years old and right now I have my turbohawk set at 50 pounds for 3D. I think before deer season I will crank it up to 55 or maybe even higher. I think I can pull back 60 fairly easy but I dont want to tire myself out or maybe even hurt myself. So what draw weight do you guys have?


I would start at 55 pounds and shoot for awhile with that then turn it up to 60


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bearkiller1 said:


> Why so heavy? For years I've hunted at 55 lbs. with my switchback. I've taken 9 deer, a 300 lb bear and a 1200 lb moose with it. Every one with the exception of the moose has been a pass through. How deep in the ground do you want to stick your arrow?


I can, I enjoy it, and it's better to be _over_ the minimum than at it. It;s neat knowing that you can use the same set up for anything on the continent, as well as many of the things off of it.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Diamond_Archer said:


> I was wondering what you guys are using as your draw weight. I am 15 years old and right now I have my turbohawk set at 50 pounds for 3D. I think before deer season I will crank it up to 55 or maybe even higher. I think I can pull back 60 fairly easy but I dont want to tire myself out or maybe even hurt myself. So what draw weight do you guys have?



look man dont worry about draw weight just shoot what ever is comfortable i killed my first deer with only 40lbs and got a pass through!!! 
i am 14 gonna turn 15 in a month but i am i pretty little guy i weigh around 130lbs and i can shoot my dads bow at 70 lbs but my bow is a 50-60 pounder and i target shoot with it on 55lbs and i hunt with it on 61lbs all in all its just what ever feels good to you as long as its legal like uncle ted says he kills all his deer with 50 lbs :teeth:


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

between 65-70. This 3D season is the first time i've been under 65 in the past 3 years. But im shooting 317 at 62 so its all good :thumb:


----------

